

How we got the .com for our startup - peterkchen
https://medium.com/@ajt/how-we-got-the-com-for-our-startup-b48fd6c5511/

======
eghad
Why has this been resubmitted? I'm assuming it's because of the unflattering
comments made in the last thread [1]...I don't necessarily agree with the
tactics employed either, and I think you guys should rethink using this
blogpost as a way to garner attention.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7983501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7983501)

------
justcom
> The problem is, you approached me to buy the domain before you launched and
> before you had applied for a trademark. I told you that the domain was in
> use, and you then proceeded to register the TM and pressed ahead with the
> launch. I think that is quite a strange thing to do….

You know, I think they have a point.

